# A quick jam with 1955 CS Strat relic



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -

Didn't work, not sure why?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You posted a picture...which though worth a thousand note sadly lacks the thousand notes. The icons on the reply bar... on the right is the quote button,left of that is the video button and next is the vid button. Vids and pics must be hosted somewhere. Perhaps you mixed the buttons up


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> You posted a picture...which though worth a thousand note sadly lacks the thousand notes. The icons on the reply bar... on the right is the quote button,left of that is the video button and next is the vid button. Vids and pics must be hosted somewhere. Perhaps you mixed the buttons up


I have this clip posted on my facebook account, so I'm thinking they are the host. When I want to show a video, I have to click on video before pasting is that correct?

Phil

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1633485326880212

I think this is the link.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

linky no worky.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I just tried it and it worked for me, are you on Facebook? It isn't anything profound, don't worry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

I am on FB. This is what I'm getting.
Are your privacy settings restricting it?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The vid must be out getting relic'd 


laristotle said:


> I am on FB. This is what I'm getting.
> Are your privacy settings restricting it?


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry....I don't know...
I will try and figure it out.....you can friend me
Phil Wellman


----------

